# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  ~|| كـــــم ختــــــــــمه ؟؟ [[ 5 ]] ||~

## دلوعة زوجي

السلآآآم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآآآآآته


كل عآآم وانتن بخير لحلول شهر رمضآآآآآآن المبآآرك



(( اللهم قوّني فيه على إقامة أمرك ، و أذقني فيه حلاوة ذكرك ، و أوزعني فيه لأداء شكرك بكرمك ، و احفظني فيه بحفظك و سترك يا أبصر الناظرين ))


/
\
/

طبعآ هالموضوووووع يعتبر الجزء الـ 5 لاني أفتحه خامس سنـــــــــــه على التوآالي

والموضوع وأأأأأضح من عنوآآآآآنه

هذا موضوع سنة 2007

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=118803



وهذا سنة 2008

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=312909



وهذا لسنة 2009

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=529167


وهذا لسنة 2010

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=773514


واليوم افتح الموضوع لهاي السنه ( 2011 )

كل وحده اتقول متى تقرا القرآن ؟؟ وأي جزء وصلت ؟؟
وكم ختـــــــمه نآآآويه تختم في هالشهر العظيم ؟؟

/
\
/

بالنسبــــــــه لي أناااا
ماحاطه ف باااالي كم ختمه بشوف اللي اقدر عليييييه بختم
وعلى فكره مسوين تسابق بين خواتي وحريم اخواني وبنات اخوي واختي ولييلة العيد بنعلن النتايج منوو ختمت اكثررررر ،، فبينا حمااااس ماشااااء الله

/
\
/

أبي أشوووووف التنآآآآآآفس
طبعآ اذكركن القرآءه ماتكووون بتسرررررررع بهدف الختم بسسسسسسسسسس
لاااا ،، لازم الاتعآآآآآض والتمعــن وفهم الايه اللي تقرينهآآآآآ ومع التجويد والاحكام 

وان شااااء الله ان رمت نفس كل سنه على كل ختمه أسوي sweet 

اتريا أشووووف تفاعلكن
سارعن في شهر الخير ولاتضيعن الأجر




ربي يووووووفجناااااا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## بنت آلشيوخAD

*يزااااااج الله الخيــــــــــــــر دلوعة .. ومــآ قصرتي 

اقـــرأ القرآن اي وقت .. مثلـآ قبل الــآذان المغرب بنص سـآعة وبعد الفطوور اقرأ ليه صفحتين
ويوم اصلي صلـــآة العشآء والتراويح اقرأ في كل ركعة صفحة وبعد مـآ خلص الصلـآة اقرأ ... و فليل قبل السحوور .. 

وان شاء الله نــآويه اختم القرآن اكثــر عن مره بـآذن الله .. ^^

والله يوفقققج الشيخه .. ^^*

----------


## ماء الغمام

يزاج الله خير اختي على الموضوع الهادف. وينسبه لي ماحددت كم مره اختمه ان شاء الله بس الله يقوينا على ذكره ان شاء الله وإقراء بعد او قبل صلاة العصر وقبل صلاة الفجر . واصله الجزء السادس الحمد لله

----------


## بنت زاايد

(( وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُونَ ))

----------


## أنغام الصدى

مـــرحبآآ 





> كل وحده اتقول متى تقرا القرآن ؟؟ وأي جزء وصلت ؟؟
> وكم ختـــــــمه نآآآويه تختم في هالشهر العظيم ؟؟


اممم قبل الفــطوور بساعة ,, أو بعد صلاة التراويح ,, أكثــر شي عقب صلاة التراويح 

وصلت الــجزء 12 والحمدلله =) 

امحطية فبالي أكثر من ختمة ..

وحلو موضوعج يا الغلا

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

بعد كل فرض اقعد أقراء جزء
والححححمد لله وصلت الحزء ‏12
وآن شآء الله أختم هالمرة ثلآث مرآت ‏

----------


## سماري قماري

بالنسبه للقرايه اي. وقت. يعني عقب الفجر وظهر والعصر قبل المغرب وباليل 
واصله جزء 12. ونا ويه اختم اكثر من مره باذن الله 
الله يوفقنا لطاعته.

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وصلت الجزء الـ 29 بعد شوي بختم باذن الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *يزااااااج الله الخيــــــــــــــر دلوعة .. ومــآ قصرتي 
> 
> اقـــرأ القرآن اي وقت .. مثلـآ قبل الــآذان المغرب بنص سـآعة وبعد الفطوور اقرأ ليه صفحتين
> ويوم اصلي صلـــآة العشآء والتراويح اقرأ في كل ركعة صفحة وبعد مـآ خلص الصلـآة اقرأ ... و فليل قبل السحوور .. 
> 
> وان شاء الله نــآويه اختم القرآن اكثــر عن مره بـآذن الله .. ^^
> 
> والله يوفقققج الشيخه .. ^^*


وياااج الخير حبووووووبه
ووربي يعطيج على قد نيتج فديتج

وحيااااج الله نورتي موضوعي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خير اختي على الموضوع الهادف. وينسبه لي ماحددت كم مره اختمه ان شاء الله بس الله يقوينا على ذكره ان شاء الله وإقراء بعد او قبل صلاة العصر وقبل صلاة الفجر . واصله الجزء السادس الحمد لله


وياج الخييييير حبوبه
ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> (( وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُونَ ))


 :44 (33):

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مـــرحبآآ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اممم قبل الفــطوور بساعة ,, أو بعد صلاة التراويح ,, أكثــر شي عقب صلاة التراويح 
> 
> وصلت الــجزء 12 والحمدلله =) 
> 
> ...


ربي يووووفقج حبوبه
وطلتج الاحلى

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بعد كل فرض اقعد أقراء جزء
> والححححمد لله وصلت الحزء ‏12
> وآن شآء الله أختم هالمرة ثلآث مرآت ‏


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج
موووفجه حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بالنسبه للقرايه اي. وقت. يعني عقب الفجر وظهر والعصر قبل المغرب وباليل 
> واصله جزء 12. ونا ويه اختم اكثر من مره باذن الله 
> الله يوفقنا لطاعته.


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبوووووبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الحمدلله ختمت اول ختمه  :Smile: 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/CwatKV6...099500__3.html

وهذا السويت

----------


## دلوعة 2007

انا عن نفسي بعد كل صلاة اقره جزء
يعني فاليوم 5 اجزاء
وناوية اختمه 3 مرآت ان شاء الله ..

----------


## الجوري90

مبرووك على اول ختمه وعقبالنا

ويزاج الله خير عالموووضوووع

----------


## 8نوف8

السلام عليكم

شحالكم

زمااان ما دخلت المنتدى .. في الاجازة انشغلت وألحين عندي كسر متشعب  :Frown: 

ما أقدر أمشي !!

دعواتكم لي بالشفاء متضايقة وايد وايد .. كنت أتمنى أروح صلاة في المسجد

ممممممم

اشتقت للموضوع دخلت أول يوم رمضان بس ما شفت الموضوع

وأنا ناوية بإذن الله أختم 10 ختمات كل يوم 10 أجزاء 

والحمدلله ختمت ختمة أولى وألحين خلصت الجزء 18 وببدأ الجزء 19 من الختمة الثانية ^____^

----------


## 8نوف8

مبروك دلوعة زوجي على الختمة

وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^___^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

مسااااااا الخير

وصلت الجزء ال 4 من الختمه الثااانيه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا عن نفسي بعد كل صلاة اقره جزء
> يعني فاليوم 5 اجزاء
> وناوية اختمه 3 مرآت ان شاء الله ..


موووفجه حبووبه
ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مبرووك على اول ختمه وعقبالنا
> 
> ويزاج الله خير عالموووضوووع


يبااااارك فيج
عقبالج يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم
> 
> شحالكم
> 
> زمااان ما دخلت المنتدى .. في الاجازة انشغلت وألحين عندي كسر متشعب 
> 
> ما أقدر أمشي !!
> 
> دعواتكم لي بالشفاء متضايقة وايد وايد .. كنت أتمنى أروح صلاة في المسجد
> ...


وعليكم السلااااام والرحمه
سلااامتج حبيبتي ماتشوفين شررر

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيج
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيج
اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيج

من نزلت الموضوع وانا اتريا بصصصصمتج متعوده علىج في كل سنه

وربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبيبتي وتختمين الـ 10 ختمات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مبروك دلوعة زوجي على الختمة
> 
> وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ^___^


يباااااارك فيج حبيبتي
ومبرووووووك لج عقبال الـ 10  :Smile:

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*مبرووووك فديتج الختمة و عقبالنا ^_^*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *مبرووووك فديتج الختمة و عقبالنا ^_^*


يبااارك فيج فديتج

عقبآآآآآلج يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وصصصلت الجزء ال 8 من الختمه الثآآآآنيه

----------


## حلم الذكرى

مشكوره حبيبتي ع الموضوع 
ان شاء الله ناويه اختم القران 4 ختمات كل يوم خمس اجزاء
واقرا بعد صلاه الفير والظهر والتراويح 
واتسمع من الايفون اذا كنت في اجازة

----------


## نوريهـ

انا اقرأ القران الفجر والعصر 
وصلت سورة الكهف الجزء الخامس عشر
ناويه اختم لى الاقل 3 او 4 مرات
والله يوفقنا على طاعته وقراءة القران وتدبر معانيه

جزاج الله الفردوس !!

----------


## فنر66

ما شااااااء الله عليكن ... شي حلووو نتعاون على البر و التقوى و نشجع بعض ...

----------


## ام هدويه

وصلت الجزء 23

----------


## اناناسة

*موضوع رااااااائع و مشجع بصراحة* 

*وين بعدني ما ختمت و يالى يالى واصلة الجزء 11* 

*بشد حيلي باذن الله*

----------


## FreeHeart

الحمــــــــــــــــدلله 
انا في جزء 
الثامـــــــــــــــن
الله يسهل علي وعليكم ختم القرأن إن شاء الله 
شدور حيلكم

----------


## أنغام الصدى

هلا وغــلا حبايبــــــي ,,

وصلت الجزء الـ 25 ,, دعواتكمــ ,,

----------


## دلوعه2008

الحمدلله ان شاء الله اختمه مرتين او اكثر اذا الله اراد

----------


## Miss Cavalli

انا بحاول مرتين او 3 مرات ان شاء الله ....

و الله يقدرنا جميعا

----------


## بنت الغالي88

الحمدلله وصلت الجزء 17 ومن يوم الاربعاء ما قريت وان شاء الله بختم 4 شرات كل سنه

----------


## diya

هلا خواتي يديدة وياكم 
الحمد لله ختمت 1 في رمضان 5
والحين واصلة ال9 
واحنا بعد مسوين تسابق بيننا نا وخواتي ومرت اخونا وبنات اختي ونشوف منو يفوز دنيا واخره 
والله يوفق الكل

----------


## فتاة مزيد

*استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه*

----------


## am mayd

وصلت الجزء السابع اقرء كل يوم جزئين الظهر وبعد صلاة التراويح لكن الحين في اجازه ولا جان وصلت الجزء 12 او 13 الله يقدرنا ويقوينا ان شاء الله .

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله

ختمت الختمة الثانية

واصلة الجزء 19 من الختمة الثالثة ^___^

قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## 8نوف8

> وعليكم السلااااام والرحمه
> سلااامتج حبيبتي ماتشوفين شررر
> 
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيج
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيج
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيج
> 
> من نزلت الموضوع وانا اتريا بصصصصمتج متعوده علىج في كل سنه
> 
> وربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبيبتي وتختمين الـ 10 ختمات


الله يسلمج يالغلا

تسلمين على دعواتج الطيبة ^___^

----------


## الـ س ـويدية

واصله جزء 17 

وإن شاء الله اتم

----------


## الـ س ـويدية

اختم **

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مشكوره حبيبتي ع الموضوع 
> ان شاء الله ناويه اختم القران 4 ختمات كل يوم خمس اجزاء
> واقرا بعد صلاه الفير والظهر والتراويح 
> واتسمع من الايفون اذا كنت في اجازة


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا اقرأ القران الفجر والعصر 
> وصلت سورة الكهف الجزء الخامس عشر
> ناويه اختم لى الاقل 3 او 4 مرات
> والله يوفقنا على طاعته وقراءة القران وتدبر معانيه
> 
> جزاج الله الفردوس !!


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج
ويااااج الخير يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ما شااااااء الله عليكن ... شي حلووو نتعاون على البر و التقوى و نشجع بعض ...


حياااااج الله وياناااااا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وصلت الجزء 23


موووووفجه حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *موضوع رااااااائع و مشجع بصراحة* 
> 
> *وين بعدني ما ختمت و يالى يالى واصلة الجزء 11* 
> 
> *بشد حيلي باذن الله*


مرورج وطلتج الاروووووع
يا الله شي حيلج فديتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمــــــــــــــــدلله 
> انا في جزء 
> الثامـــــــــــــــن
> الله يسهل علي وعليكم ختم القرأن إن شاء الله 
> شدور حيلكم


ربي يسهلها عليج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هلا وغــلا حبايبــــــي ,,
> 
> وصلت الجزء الـ 25 ,, دعواتكمــ ,,


موووفجه حبوووووبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله ان شاء الله اختمه مرتين او اكثر اذا الله اراد


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا بحاول مرتين او 3 مرات ان شاء الله ....
> 
> و الله يقدرنا جميعا


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله وصلت الجزء 17 ومن يوم الاربعاء ما قريت وان شاء الله بختم 4 شرات كل سنه


موفجه حبووووبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هلا خواتي يديدة وياكم 
> الحمد لله ختمت 1 في رمضان 5
> والحين واصلة ال9 
> واحنا بعد مسوين تسابق بيننا نا وخواتي ومرت اخونا وبنات اختي ونشوف منو يفوز دنيا واخره 
> والله يوفق الكل


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبوووووبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وصلت الجزء السابع اقرء كل يوم جزئين الظهر وبعد صلاة التراويح لكن الحين في اجازه ولا جان وصلت الجزء 12 او 13 الله يقدرنا ويقوينا ان شاء الله .


موفجه حبوبه
ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله
> 
> ختمت الختمة الثانية
> 
> واصلة الجزء 19 من الختمة الثالثة ^___^
> 
> قولوا ماشاء الله


بالبركه حبيبتي
عقبآآل الـ 10

اتعودنا على جهودج ماشاء الله
موفجه حبيبتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يسلمج يالغلا
> 
> تسلمين على دعواتج الطيبة ^___^


افااااا عليج حاضرين فدددديتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> واصله جزء 17 
> 
> وإن شاء الله اتم


ان شاااااء الله يارب
ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وانا ختمت اليوووم الختمه الـ 2
كنت متوقع اختم البآآآآرحه بس انشغلت وااااايد من بعد الفطور لين س 1 فليل فماختمت

والحين بسسير اسوي سويت الختمه ال، 2
وبحطلن الصوره عقب  :Smile:

----------


## نسيم الليل37

آآآآآآآخ يـآقلبي زعليييت انااا =(

من بدأ رمضـآن وانا شآده حيلي

خخخ لكن خـآمس يوم شرفت الحلـّـوه واتريـآ تخلص عسب ارجع اكمل

قبل لا تشرّف .. خلصت الجزء 28 .. كنت سأيره ابدا بـ تبـآرك الا تشرف الاخت خخخ

بإذن الله بخلص هالختمه .. وبزيد 2 .. والله يقدرني .. ~

حرمة اخويه بتربي عقب كم يوم .. خخخ و بننحشر ويـآ اليـآهل .. دعوآآتكم .. ~

عسى ربي يتقبل منكم جميييع يـآرب .. ~

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

حلو هالموضوع 


فيه شئ حمااااااااس والاكثر اني باجر او اليوم بالسحور اختم ,,,,,,<,بس اول ختمه 


المهم الحمدلله والله يتقبل 
وناويه كل 10 ايام اختمه او 9 يم ,, لان يمكن رمضان 29 ,,,

وتقبل الله منكم جميــــــــع 

والافضل اننا نقرئ بتأني اكثـــــــر وتدبر لأيات القران ,,


وموفقاااااااااات

----------


## حمامة نودي

انا بختم اليوم اول ختمة ان شاء الله و ببدا الثانيه
و باقي الايام مراجعه للي حافظتنه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

باااااك بصورة سويت الختمه ال 2

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> آآآآآآآخ يـآقلبي زعليييت انااا =(
> 
> من بدأ رمضـآن وانا شآده حيلي
> 
> خخخ لكن خـآمس يوم شرفت الحلـّـوه واتريـآ تخلص عسب ارجع اكمل
> 
> قبل لا تشرّف .. خلصت الجزء 28 .. كنت سأيره ابدا بـ تبـآرك الا تشرف الاخت خخخ
> 
> بإذن الله بخلص هالختمه .. وبزيد 2 .. والله يقدرني .. ~
> ...


شدي حيلج وان شاااااء الله تختمين اكثر عن ختمه
آآآآآآمين يارب >> تسلمين عالدعوه الطيبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> حلو هالموضوع 
> 
> 
> فيه شئ حمااااااااس والاكثر اني باجر او اليوم بالسحور اختم ,,,,,,<,بس اول ختمه 
> 
> 
> المهم الحمدلله والله يتقبل 
> وناويه كل 10 ايام اختمه او 9 يم ,, لان يمكن رمضان 29 ,,,
> 
> ...


الله يعطيج على قد نيتج

مووووفجه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا بختم اليوم اول ختمة ان شاء الله و ببدا الثانيه
> و باقي الايام مراجعه للي حافظتنه


ماشاااااااء الله عليج
موفجه حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وصلت الجزء الرآآبع من الختمه الـ 3

----------


## ناديـن

*السلام عليكم

الحمدلله وصلت الجزء 25 و ان شاء الله باجر بختم اول ختمه في رمضان
بنات بالنسبة للي تيها الدورة الشهرية ترى سألوا الشيخ محمد العريفي و قال يستوي تكملون قراية من التفسير او من المصحف اللي في الهامش ماله تفسير بس ما يستوي تقرن من المصحف نفسه ...

معلومه حبيت افيدكن بها ^^ عشان ما تضيع عليكن الايام*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمدلله وصلت الجزء 25 و ان شاء الله باجر بختم اول ختمه في رمضان
> بنات بالنسبة للي تيها الدورة الشهرية ترى سألوا الشيخ محمد العريفي و قال يستوي تكملون قراية من التفسير او من المصحف اللي في الهامش ماله تفسير بس ما يستوي تقرن من المصحف نفسه ...
> 
> معلومه حبيت افيدكن بها ^^ عشان ما تضيع عليكن الايام*


ربي يعطيج على قد نيتج
ويزاااااج الله خير عالمعلوومه
البارجه اختي بعد استفسرررررت وقالوا يجوز ،، لو ادري جان بكون خاتمه 3 ختمات للحين
لاني فطرت اول يومين وماكنت ادري انه يجوززز

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وصلللت الجزء الـ 4 من الختمه الـ 3

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الجزء الـ 7 من الختمه الـ 3

----------


## ناديـن

*السلام عليكم

الحمدلله اليوم الفجر ختمت الختمة الأولى ^^*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ولله الحمد الختمه الثالثه ... وداشه فالرابع الجزء 22


ماشاااااااء الله عليج
عقبال الرابع والخامس والسادس وان شاااااء الله اكثرررر

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> الحمدلله اليوم الفجر ختمت الختمة الأولى ^^*


وعليكم السلااااام والرحمه
بالبركه حبوبه
شدي حيلج نبااا اكثر  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ووووينج 8نوف8
صارلج فتره مادشيتي

طمنيني على صحتج

وبشري وين وصلتي
اتوقع 12/ رمضان ختمتج الرابعه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

انا وصلت جزء 12 من الختمه الـ 3

----------


## شيخة البنات~

يزاج الله خييييير ..
وأنا في الجزء الثاني عشــر ماشيــة مع رمضان ..
ربي يكتبلنا الي فييييه الخيــــر ..

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

انا بالجز ء السابع من الختمه التا نيه



والله يسهللا ع الجميع

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله ختمت الختمة الرابعة اليوم العصر وببدأ في الختمة الخامسة ان شاء الله

^____^

----------


## 8نوف8

> وانا ختمت اليوووم الختمه الـ 2
> كنت متوقع اختم البآآآآرحه بس انشغلت وااااايد من بعد الفطور لين س 1 فليل فماختمت
> 
> والحين بسسير اسوي سويت الختمه ال، 2
> وبحطلن الصوره عقب


مبروك الختمة واله يتقبل نتج ومن الجميع يارب





> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *الحمدلله اليوم الفجر ختمت الختمة الأولى ^^*


مبروك عليج الختمة ^___^

الله يتقبل منج يارب

----------


## 8نوف8

> ولله الحمد الختمه الثالثه ... وداشه فالرابع الجزء 22


ماشاء الله عليج

يمكن جدولج نفس جدولي

شرايج نتنافس

----------


## 8نوف8

> ووووينج 8نوف8
> صارلج فتره مادشيتي
> 
> طمنيني على صحتج
> 
> وبشري وين وصلتي
> اتوقع 12/ رمضان ختمتج الرابعه


 
صح اليوم الحمدلله ختمت الختمة الرابعه بفضل الله



أمس كان عندي أشعه .. عندي تحسن في كسرين وكسر مثل ماهو  :Frown: 

ادعولي .. يلست أصيح يوم قال الدكتور يباله وقت  :Frown: 

الله كريم

والحمدلله على كل حال  :Smile:

----------


## صمتي غرووور

ختمت الختمهـ الاولى ~..
و اليوم وصلت الجزء السآدس ~..

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خييييير ..
> وأنا في الجزء الثاني عشــر ماشيــة مع رمضان ..
> ربي يكتبلنا الي فييييه الخيــــر ..


وياااااج الخييييير حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا بالجز ء السابع من الختمه التا نيه
> 
> 
> 
> والله يسهللا ع الجميع


ربي يعطييييييج على قد نيتج حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله ختمت الختمة الرابعة اليوم العصر وببدأ في الختمة الخامسة ان شاء الله
> 
> ^____^


الف مبرووووووووك حبيبتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مبروك الختمة واله يتقبل نتج ومن الجميع يارب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مبروك عليج الختمة ^___^
> 
> الله يتقبل منج يارب


يبااااارك فيج فديتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> صح اليوم الحمدلله ختمت الختمة الرابعه بفضل الله
> 
> 
> 
> أمس كان عندي أشعه .. عندي تحسن في كسرين وكسر مثل ماهو 
> 
> ادعولي .. يلست أصيح يوم قال الدكتور يباله وقت 
> 
> الله كريم
> ...


فديتج والله
ربي يجبررر كسسسرج وتقومين بالسلاااااامه يارب
لاتضيجين بعمرج ان شااااااء الله بتتعافين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ختمت الختمهـ الاولى ~..
> و اليوم وصلت الجزء السآدس ~..


بالبررررركه حبوبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وانا واصله الجزء 24 من الختمه الـ 3 ان شاااااء الله للفير بكون خاتمه
وببدا فالختمه الـ 4

----------


## سميه...

للرفع

----------


## سميه...

ممكن اشترك معكم أنا لسه في الختمه الأولى ووصلت الى سوره الاحقاف ممكن اشترك معكم كي اتشجع على الانجاز

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ممكن اشترك معكم أنا لسه في الختمه الأولى ووصلت الى سوره الاحقاف ممكن اشترك معكم كي اتشجع على الانجاز


حيااااااج الله حبووووبه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الحمدلله الفير ختمت الختمه الـ 3
والحين واصله الجزء ال 2 من الختمه الرااابعه

----------


## أم خلــودي

انا اليوم ختمت الختمة الثانية وبديت بالثالثة الله يسهل علي وأختمها ان شاء الله ناوية اربع ختمات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا اليوم ختمت الختمة الثانية وبديت بالثالثة الله يسهل علي وأختمها ان شاء الله ناوية اربع ختمات


مووووفجه حبوبه
وربي يشفي الوالد والوالده + اخوج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وهذا سويت الختمه الـ 3

----------


## 8نوف8

بفضل الله ختمت الختمة الخامسة وبديت في الختمة السادسة

----------


## 8نوف8

ليش هالسنة ما في حماس في الموضوع

وينكم بنات ؟؟!!

أبا وحدة تنافسني وجدولها 10 ختمات

----------


## 8نوف8

> ختمت الختمهـ الاولى ~..
> و اليوم وصلت الجزء السآدس ~..


بالبركة يالغلا والله يتقبل منج ومن الجميع يارب




> فديتج والله
> ربي يجبررر كسسسرج وتقومين بالسلاااااامه يارب
> لاتضيجين بعمرج ان شااااااء الله بتتعافين


آمين يارب تسلمين يالغلا عالدعوات الطيبة  :Smile: 




> انا اليوم ختمت الختمة الثانية وبديت بالثالثة الله يسهل علي وأختمها ان شاء الله ناوية اربع ختمات


بالبركة والله يتقبل منج 

الله يحفظ لج أهلج ويشفي جميع مرضى المسلمين يارب




> وهذا سويت الختمه الـ 3


مبروك دلوعة زوجي والله يتقبل منج ان شاء الله

----------


## أم خلــودي

> مووووفجه حبوبه
> وربي يشفي الوالد والوالده + اخوج


أمييس يالغالية دعواتك لهم بها الشهر الفضيل




> ليش هالسنة ما في حماس في الموضوع
> 
> وينكم بنات ؟؟!!
> 
> أبا وحدة تنافسني وجدولها 10 ختمات


انا والله كنت ناوية يالغالية على 10 ختمات بس عمور اخذ اغلب وقتي الله يصلحه هو وأخوه

----------


## ابتسامه امل

اختي نوف

انا بنافسج (=

انا كان جدولي 10 ختمات ,, بس حسيت اني اقدر اسوي اكثر

والحين فالختمه السابعه ,, الجزء 24 >> باجر الفير بخلصهآ وببدأ فالختمه 8 ان شاء الله

----------


## ناديـن

*السلام عليكم

اليوم الفجر ختمت الختمة الثانية الحمدلله*

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الجزء 17 من الختمة السابعة

----------


## 8نوف8

> اختي نوف
> 
> انا بنافسج (=
> 
> انا كان جدولي 10 ختمات ,, بس حسيت اني اقدر اسوي اكثر
> 
> والحين فالختمه السابعه ,, الجزء 24 >> باجر الفير بخلصهآ وببدأ فالختمه 8 ان شاء الله


ماشاء الله عليج

يعني جدولج موب 10

 :Big Grin:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ليش هالسنة ما في حماس في الموضوع
> 
> وينكم بنات ؟؟!!
> 
> أبا وحدة تنافسني وجدولها 10 ختمات


لاااحظت

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بالبركة يالغلا والله يتقبل منج ومن الجميع يارب
> 
> 
> 
> آمين يارب تسلمين يالغلا عالدعوات الطيبة 
> 
> 
> 
> بالبركة والله يتقبل منج 
> ...


يبااارك فيج فددديتج
والتوفيج لليمييييييع

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ماشاااااء الله عليج نوف مووفجه حبيبتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

بالبرررركه للي ختمن

وانا ختمت فير اليوم الختمه الـ 4
والسويت في توقيعي

والحين واصله الجزء الرابع من الختمه الـ 5

----------


## malsoona

انا ختمت المرة الاولى وكنت سايرة عمرة رمظان ^^ وكنت حاطة فبالي الا اختمه هناك والحمدالله حاولت قد ماقدر
وختمته بالطيارة ونحن رادين  :Smile: 

والحين بالختمة ال2 الجزء ال20 عن المرحوم ابويه ربي يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه ,’}

----------


## 8نوف8

> ماشاااااء الله عليج نوف مووفجه حبيبتي


آجمعين يارب




> بالبرررركه للي ختمن
> 
> وانا ختمت فير اليوم الختمه الـ 4
> والسويت في توقيعي
> 
> والحين واصله الجزء الرابع من الختمه الـ 5


الله يتقبل منج ومن الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## 8نوف8

واصلة الجزء 8 من الختمة الثامنة

قولوا ماشاء الله

أحس الأيام بسرعة خطفت .. ووصلت الختمة الثامنة !!

باقي من جدولي أخلص الختمة الثامنة وأكمل باذن الله ختمتين التاسعة والعاشرة

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

مـآشآء الله عليييكـ،م بنـآت ^^

انآ توني الختمـه "1]
وبديت بالـ"2] بالجـزء 4 وبخلص السآدس اليووووووم ان شآء الله ^^"

دعوآتكـــ،م :$

----------


## malsoona

ـآلييوم ختمت الختمة ال2 عن المرحوم ابويه ربي يرحمه } =)

ـآلحمدالللله . .

----------


## ابتسامه امل

ما شاء الله عليكم

انا احس اني بديت اقصر ><

الحين الختمه 11 الجزء الساادس >> الله يسهل
تدرون ؟ ما ادري انا الحين الختمه 11 ول 12 ^___^

لان هالايام اتنافس مع الوالده ومراات اختم في 3 ايام ختمتين >> ما شاء الله

شدوآ الحيل ما بقى من رمضان الا القليل >> الله يعوده علينا وعليكم سنوات عديده ويعينآ على الطاعه

----------


## Dowdie

وما شاء الله عليكم .. الله يحفظكم 

أنا ختمت 2 .. والحين واصلــه الجزء الثامن

----------


## بنت الغالي88

الحمدلله ختمت 6 ختمات وان شاء الله السابعه في بعد يوميين ان الله احيانا
وعسى يارب لحد نهاية الشهر اكون خلصت على الاقل 9 ختمات

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

مـآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ شآآآآآآآآآآآآء الله ،، 

عيني عليييكم بآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآرده ^^

بس ممكن تفيدونـآ كييف تختمووون 10 او 9 او 8 او 7 آو ..... ،، مرآت ،،//
انآ حدددي مرتين ووآيد علي بعد خ خ خ ’,

والله يتقببـل منكــم صآلح اعمـآلكم ^^"

----------


## Σiśś..Šтчlέ

مــآأ شاء الله عليييكن .. 
ــآأنــآأ خلصت بس ختمتين 


[~]

----------


## ابتسامه امل

للي تبا تختم 10 مرات تقرأ بعد كل صلآه جزئين وبتختم كل 3 ايام 
اللي تبآ تختم 5 مرات تقرأ عقب كل صلآه جزء وبتختم كل 6 ايام 

(=

----------


## ***دهن العود***

مـآششـآإ اللـهـ علييـكمـ ..^^

أنـآ بصـرآحة أستحي أقول بأي ختـمة ..

----------


## أم رواضـي

ماااااااشاء الله عليكم مااااااااااشاء الله 
تسع عشر ختماااااات ماشاااااااء الله 
انا خلصت ختمتين و في الثالثة حاليا الجزء التاسع 
يعني لين نهاية رمضان 3 ختمات بس 
حسيت نفسي مقصرة 
بس تراني أحاول اقرأ بالأحكام كلها 
و أحاول أتدبر الآيات و افهمها قدر الإمكان 
صح وااايد اشرد و انسى اني يالسة اقرأ قران 
بس ارجع بسرعة 
لان المهم عندي التدبر في الآيات اكثر من الكم 
الله يتقبل منا جميعاااا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

ختمت الفير الختمه الخااااااامسه
والحين الجزء الرابع من الختمه الـ 6

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

مآ شآء الله / ،

لآيووووووووووووووقف لآ يووووققققققف :12: 

والله انتوووو ، اتحمسووون ، الوآآآآآآآآحد >> مآشآء الله عليكوو ! :12 (7): 
الله يتقبل منكممممم ,’

----------


## كام

أنا اقرأ الفجر والظهر والعصر ولعشة يوميآ الحمد الله ختمت مرتين والحين اكمل الحمد الله

----------


## 8نوف8

الجزء 7 من الختمة التاسعة

قولوا ماشاء الله

----------


## الريح الرحالة

مراحب انا ختمته من اسبوع والحين واصلة الجزء 16 وناوية اختمه بها الايام المباركة 
شدو حيلكم وودرو الرقاد

----------


## ابتسامه امل

انا الحين فالجزء 22 الختمه 12

افكر اذا خلصت هالختمه اليوم او باجر الصبح ما ابدأ ختمه يديده لرمضان
عشان اراجع حفظ واكمل حفظ

شو تنصحوني؟!

الله يوفقنآ واياكم لمآ يحب ويرضـى

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

مآشآء الله عليكم ، 

بنـآت بخصووص [ العآده ] يوم اتيي سجده بالقرآن يستوي اسجد ول لآ , , .؟؟

----------


## totoo

^
هذي فتوى الشيخ بن باز من موقعه 

هل تسجد الحائض سجود التلاوة وسجود الشكر؟


لا بأس؛ لأنه لا يشترط لها الطهارة، سجود التلاوة وسجود الشكر لا يشترط لها الطهارة، ولها أن تسجد إذا قرأت.

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

تسلمييييييييين [ توتو ] علقت على الآيه ومآرمت اسووي شي !
مدآم جي بكمممممل ، 
انزين امم سؤآل ثآني << لآتعصبوون ، يستوي امسك القرآن ، لآن ابوي قآل عآدي وخآلتي تقول لآ ،!!

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

ليش مآحد ردددد , ’,!

----------


## ابتسامه امل

> تسلمييييييييين [ توتو ] علقت على الآيه ومآرمت اسووي شي !
> مدآم جي بكمممممل ، 
> انزين امم سؤآل ثآني << لآتعصبوون ، يستوي امسك القرآن ، لآن ابوي قآل عآدي وخآلتي تقول لآ ،!!



عادي البسي قفازات وامسكيه واقري

وبعد في موقع حلو فالنت

http://www.quranflash.com/#

----------


## ṩ7ᾄвҭ , ғᾄʀ7

آبتسآإمه أمل = )

تسلميييييييين حبووبه ، ^^

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الجزء 9 من الختمة العاشرة والاخيرة  :Frown: 

بسرعة مرت الايام


اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عني

----------


## صمتي غرووور

الجزء الــــ 22
من الختمه الثآلثه
يآ رب اختمهــ
بسرعه مرت الايام و ما حسينا فيها ,,

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الحمدلله ختمت الختمه السادسه قبل ساعه تقريبآ

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله ختمت 10 ختمات 


*اللهم لك الحمد على أن بلغتنا شهر رمضان* *،** اللهم تقبل منا الصيام والقيام* *،** وأحسن لنا الختام* *،** اللهم اجبر كسرنا على فراق شهرنا* *،** وأعده علينا أعواماً عديدة وأزمنة مديدة* *،** واجعله شاهداً لنا لا علينا* *،** اللهم اجعلنا فيه من عتقائك من النار* *،** واجعلنا فيه من المقبولين الفائزين* *.* 

*الله يتقبل أعمالنا ويغفر لنا ويكتبنا من عباده الصالحين في يوم الدين*

----------


## ابتسامه امل

مبروك اختي نوف,, والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

انا باقيلي كم جزء من اخر ختمه وان شاء الله بخلصه قبل المغرب

همسه: حاولوا تخلصوا الختمات قبل المغرب لان اذا باجر عيد فبيكون الليل مب من ايام رمضان

----------


## النرجس

ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله 

بارك الله فيكم خواتي وربي يوفقكم ^___^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

*ازف الرحيل يا أعظم شهر و لا أملك و أنا أودعك مجبرا إلا إن أقول اللهم لا تجعل هذا آخر عهدي به فهو سيعود حتى قيام الساعة و لكن هل نحن سنعود ؟ ! 
ياخير من نزل النفوس أراحلٌ؟
بالأمس جئت فكيف كيف سترحلُ؟

تبكي القلوب على وداعك حرقةً
كيف العيون إذا رحلت ستفعلُ؟

مابال شهر الصوم يمضي مسرعاً
وشهور باقي العام كم تتمهلُ!

ها أنت تمضي ياحبيبُ وعمرنا
يمضي ومن يدري أأنت ستقبلُ؟؟

فعساك ربي قد قبلت صيامنا 

/
\
/

بالبررركه خواااااتي للي ختمن واجتهدن وشدن حيلهن
ربي يتقبل منآآآآآ ومنكن

/
\
/

انا ختمت 6 ختماااااات
والختمه السابعه قريتها للجزء السآآآبع فقط وايد انشغلت هالكم يوم وماكان عندي وقت اقراااااا
الحمدلله على كل حآآآآآآل


كل عآآآآآآآآم وانتن بخيييييييير

----------

